# Adjutant Interview



## Burrow (13 Feb 2012)

Hi so I have applied to be an Infantry Officer in the reserves (currently in 2nd year university), and have a meeting with the Adjutant. I was wondering what advice I could be given going into this meeting. He called it an "informal interview" but from what I have gathered that is just a typical job interview. Because of this I have a few question.

1) Should I wear a suit? Or something along those lines?

2) Should I bring my resume?

3) Should I bring my university transcripts?

4) Will medical tests or the CFAT be done during this interview?

Since this isn't a typical job interview I just want to make sure. I did not want to ask my recruiter as I figured it could look negatively upon me. I know that I am well qualified, I just want to make sure that I don't break any taboo's for this interview.


----------



## Redeye (13 Feb 2012)

Burrow said:
			
		

> Hi so I have applied to be an Infantry Officer in the reserves (currently in 2nd year university), and have a meeting with the Adjutant. I was wondering what advice I could be given going into this meeting. He called it an "informal interview" but from what I have gathered that is just a typical job interview. Because of this I have a few question.
> 
> 1) Should I wear a suit? Or something along those lines?
> 
> ...



Bring your resume and transcript. In fact, if you're close to the unit, drop them off earlier so that the Adjt has a chance to review them before meeting you. He may or may not have gotten your recruiting file. Dress nicely, a suit is ideal. Your medical and CFAT are done by the recruiting centre, they will not happen during this interview. This is sort of an initial screening most likely, to see if it's worth convening a Regimental Board to decide if they want to hire you.


----------



## Burrow (13 Feb 2012)

Ok thanks for responding. The odd thing is I don't believe I have a recruiting file. I went to the recruitment office and was quickly given the Adjutant's information.


----------



## Redeye (13 Feb 2012)

Burrow said:
			
		

> Ok thanks for responding. The odd thing is I don't believe I have a recruiting file. I went to the recruitment office and was quickly given the Adjutant's information.



Did you fill out any paperwork? If you do, you'll have a file. Heck, you'll even have been assigned a service number. In any case better to bring the info yourself.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (13 Feb 2012)

Burrow said:
			
		

> I did not want to ask my recruiter as I figured it could look negatively upon me. I know that I am well qualified, I just want to make sure that I don't break any taboo's for this interview.



A very widely used army quote is 'The only dumb question is the one that isn't asked'. Use your initiative and ask the recruiter.

As for taboo's, as long as you don't pull his shirt-tail out and slap him shouting 'where's the toast ye old vulture ye'....or heaven forbid, proclaim yourself as a life long champion of the proletariat and card carrying Young Lenin club member, you should do fine. As others have said, this is more a quick gauge of how you carry yourself and whether you can string a sentence together.


----------



## Burrow (13 Feb 2012)

> Did you fill out any paperwork? If you do, you'll have a file. Heck, you'll even have been assigned a service number. In any case better to bring the info yourself.


Nope surprisingly did not fill out any paperwork. Said I was interested in the position, and was straight away given the adjutant information. It seems like I might have to stop by the recruiting office to get this stuff filled out.



> As for taboo's, as long as you don't pull his shirt-tail out and slap him shouting 'where's the toast ye old vulture ye'....or heaven forbid, proclaim yourself as a life long champion of the proletariat and card carrying Young Lenin club member, you should do fine. As others have said, this is more a quick gauge of how you carry yourself and whether you can string a sentence together.


Haha. Don't think that will be happening with me.


----------



## Redeye (13 Feb 2012)

Burrow said:
			
		

> Nope surprisingly did not fill out any paperwork. Said I was interested in the position, and was straight away given the adjutant information. It seems like I might have to stop by the recruiting office to get this stuff filled out.



The unit you applied to would have its own recruiter in-house who make take care of getting paperwork going. If the Adjt doesn't like you, you're not getting in the unit, basically. However, if you sound reasonably intelligent (and do some research, which this site can help with), you should be fine.


----------



## Burrow (13 Feb 2012)

Thank you. Will continue to look on this site for information. But for now you answered all my questions. Thanks.


----------



## Pusser (14 Feb 2012)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> As for taboo's, as long as you don't pull his shirt-tail out and slap him shouting 'where's the toast ye old vulture ye'....or heaven forbid, proclaim yourself as a life long champion of the proletariat and card carrying Young Lenin club member, you should do fine.



Well, not on the first date anyway ;D!

You're a applying to be an officer, so definitely wear a suit (preferably one that fits) with a tie (preferably one you tied yourself).  Then, be yourself and try not to pick your nose during the conversation.  This would not be a good time to bring up what you think is wrong with the Army today.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (14 Feb 2012)

Suit and tie?  Absolutely.

And then....be yourself.


----------



## jrst (16 Feb 2012)

Somewhat related question, what is considered appropriate for women to wear during their interviews?  Is nice pants and shirt ok, or should I look for something a little nicer?


----------



## jeffb (16 Feb 2012)

You are going for a job interview in what is essentially a management position. Dress for success.


----------

